# This fish appears to be ill, but with what?



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

My mother owns 3 serpae tetras. During the past week we have noticed that one of them has begun swimming at the top, in a usually upward motion and has also become dark in color and thin. The other two tetras are sort of 'fat' in contrast to the very thin one. I am uploading a video now to show you it's behavior but I thought I would make this thread now anyway.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0ufIUbEAhs


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

It looks like scoliosis. One of my platy fish has that. He looks like he gimps around everywhere at the top of the tank, but still eats and appears to be healthy


----------



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

snyderguy said:


> It looks like scoliosis. One of my platy fish has that. He looks like he gimps around everywhere at the top of the tank, but still eats and appears to be healthy


Does it cause the fish to be thin? Also it wasn't like this when it was bought.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A sunken belly like that often indicates internal parasites or starvation. If its still eating a medicated food could be worth a try.


----------

